# In a Rut



## Greg King (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't been to class in awhile and wonder what some of you do to motivate ones self to get back to consistantly making the trek to class.....


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

I can say I've never had that problem in the entire 23 years I have been involved in MA. Usually when I'm out a week or two for whatever reason I get real jumpy and look for excuses to get back into things. Even when I destroyed my ankle in March I looked for excuses to go, even if it was for one or two nights to help with something.

Best thing I can say is you need to find the reason you have not wanted to go back and see if there are reasons to counter they way you have been feeling and get back into the swing of things. Good luck


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only you can get you there, is there some hiden agenda for you not being there? Why do you feel you need a kick in the *** to get you there? Motivation comes from dedication so are you dedicated to your Art or is it just a hobby?
Once you have these answers you will be back at class.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

If my motivation really starts to suck I usually grab out a few old MA movies and sit down and watch them.  Seeing wiry little Chinese guys kick seven shades of hell through each other always inspires me to get back to it.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 21, 2007)

There have been times when I didn't want to go to class, and only showed up because someone was expecting me - but I always felt better once class started, and never regretted going.

Do you have any idea what is keeping from going to class?  Once you figure that out, it may be easier to get there in the first place - then you can go from there.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2007)

The core of this, as has been hinted at above, is that if a person finds it difficult to motivate themselves to go to class then it is time to examine why.

If it's just a week or two's drop in general energy then that's nothing to worry about.  If it goes on for a while then that's a sure sign that your studies are not giving you what you want or what you expect.

If you've been in training for a long time (five years or more) and are suddenly finding that going to train is a chore rather than a joy then, as the art has _not_ changed, it's likely that something within yourself _has_.  Under those circumstances, the decision then has to be arrived at as to whether this is just a temporary dip in committment or if the time to move on to something else (not necessarily another MA) has arrived.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> If my motivation really starts to suck I usually grab out a few old MA movies and sit down and watch them. Seeing wiry little Chinese guys kick seven shades of hell through each other always inspires me to get back to it.


 
That works for me too

Also if we are talking sanda, I work very close to where my Sanda Sifu works and the thought of him coming to look for me to ask me WHY I am not training is enough motivation to scare me RIGHT back to training. :uhohh: :uhyeah:

Taiji, I actually did have motivational issue a while back and after a short break and a discussion with my Sifu the motivation came back


----------



## wade (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Jai, so I guess I really don't understand your problem.

On the other hand maybe do like Sukerkin says and examine what the problem is and then either stay or move on.

Things change, you change, ect........................................


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 22, 2007)

I think once someone has been out for awhile, it just becomes habit to NOT go (just like it was habit to go before).  Same with anything else we do- exercise, eat healthy, bite our nails, etc it's all just habit.  Just make yourself go just one time no matter how hard of a time you have making yourself go and see how you feel afterwards (we make ourselves do things we don't want to do everyday, I am sure you can make yourself do it!).  If you feel great after class, you are good to go.  If you didn't have a good time, try to find the root of the problem.  But I really think if you break the habit of not going you will find yourself committed again. 
So go rent some martial arts flicks this weekend and decide today that you are going in to train on Monday!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Nov 23, 2007)

I've talked to many students who after training for a while find that the 'flame' has quenched somewhat.  Quite often my advice to them is to think back to when they first started training and remember what their goals at that time were.  And to evaluate whether they have met those goals, and if they have what new goals they can set for themselves, and if they haven't how can they alter their training to reach those goals.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 23, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> So go rent some martial arts flicks this weekend and decide today that you are going in to train on Monday!



Yes.  I suggest the original Best of the Best move (NOT a sequel!).  Fix some popcorn, and enjoy yourself.  Just watch the movie, and be impressed with these motions!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 23, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> I think once someone has been out for awhile, it just becomes habit to NOT go (just like it was habit to go before). Same with anything else we do- exercise, eat healthy, bite our nails, etc it's all just habit. Just make yourself go just one time no matter how hard of a time you have making yourself go and see how you feel afterwards (we make ourselves do things we don't want to do everyday, I am sure you can make yourself do it!). If you feel great after class, you are good to go. If you didn't have a good time, try to find the root of the problem. But I really think if you break the habit of not going you will find yourself committed again.
> So go rent some martial arts flicks this weekend and decide today that you are going in to train on Monday!


 
I think this is key. Habits (good or bad) are learned. The busyness of life can sometimes take us away from the things we enjoy, but are difficult (like training). If MA flicks get you goin', do that. If watching you son train does it, do that.....But bring your dobok to class cuz GM Kim won't let you just watch, I'm bettin':ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well have you figure out, why you are in this rut? I mean Brent you did this a week ago and have not posted since come on man get in there and just do it.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to class can sometimes be hard after a hard day at work. However all I need to do is reminding myself how good I always feel after class.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 24, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Going to class can sometimes be hard after a hard day at work. However all I need to do is reminding myself how good I always feel after class.



Right.  I have more energy AFTER class than before it, though sometimes I may be quite tired walking in.


----------



## Greg King (Jan 3, 2008)

Well its back to class....school was closed for a while but .....i think it was a combination of things...work got very busy...and then i was so used to not going i just kept on that path....then there was the work around the house that wasnt getting done and then the holidays...and for the people who have never had that problem, feel blessed with the focus that you have....maybe thats something i'll learn down the line....OH and Happy New Year everybody


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad you're back at it, Greg!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck and keep going!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep us up on how it's going!


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 11, 2008)

Good to hear you're going back. I myself am in the same boat but am currently working on it. And my main reason for not going is because of transportation. Which was the reason I stopped going the last time. Irony is a pain the butt. 

But as soon as I get my truck fixed I'll be headed back, and I have to drive an extra 25 miles in order to pick up the style I really enjoy but thats a small price to pay. Its stress relief. I always felt better when I was challenged, and people there built me up that I could accomplish anything. That kept me motivated. I'm all jumpy, and anxious too so as soon as I can get back into the swing of things the better off I'll be.

Best of luck to you.


----------

